# Rivalry?



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Caption this one...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey, in watching the Jazz defense, we got nothin to complain about with our teams! 

Or,

The throwback tops are fine but who talked us into the Stockton short shorts. Kind of constricting. :?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

“There is no way the Jazz are keeping this close in the second half!”

Or

“Rudy Gobert Grand Staircase National Monument? Ha! More like Rudy Gobert Hole in the Rock. Then it would at least match the hole in his defense!” 

Or

“At least the Jazz sucking has made everyone forget about our bowl game!” 

Or how about:

“If the Jazz lose 5 more in a row after tonight, that would match your losing streak against me!”


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

"Can you imagine how good the Jazz would be if they had traded Conley for Chris Paul?"


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Whose the Jazz?? I didn't know Utah had a pro basketball team.:shock:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm enjoying this. This is fun. Here's a couple memes I made:




























Too fun!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

honestly, both of them looked so out of place...





...of course, so did the Jazz!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Are these two guys someone we should know?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Couple more.

"Great, since the Jazz are flaming out, the local media will have nothing to do but hype us for 9 straight months." 


"I always used to invite Bronco, but he would tersely say that coming was the 6th most important thing to do on his priority list."


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Catherder said:


> "I always used to invite Bronco, but he would tersely say that coming was the 6th most important thing to do on his priority list."


We have a winner. lol.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

bowgy said:


> Are these two guys someone we should know?


One of them coaches a pretty good college football team...

The other is BYU's head coach.


----------

